# Kid's Going to College



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 19, 2007)

Eye Opening College Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G06GX1TfRGs

Here is the Navigators attempt to reach out to College kids transitioning from home into College life. 

The Navigators were very instrumental in discipling my RPCNA Pastor and myself.


----------

